# Dying fish won't die?



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Everything deserves to live. And everything wants to live, too. What are his tankmates? Diet? Tank size? W/C regime?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

garbage disposal.. put him out of misery..


----------



## beastoise (Apr 17, 2011)

LB79 said:


> Everything deserves to live. And everything wants to live, too. What are his tankmates? Diet? Tank size? W/C regime?


Tankmates are another gourami and 9 neon tetras. 29 gal. 50% water change once a week. I agree that everything deserves to live, but at this point I wouldn't call it living. I would just leave him, but I'm afraid when he does die he might get missed and foul the water.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

When an animal is suffering it is best to speed up the inevitable. 

I have had to put fish down over the years. It's never a good time I hate it and always feel bad doing it. But the one time I just let a fish have a slow and painful death was way worse. I only put a fish down if it is suffering and can not be saved. 

One way I have put fish down is chop the head off just like how fisher men do it. This might be the best way but I hate doing it that way. Research other ways and find what you feel is best. I have found vodka right on the gills or in the mouth to be instant. Most sites say to use clove oil but I think vodka does a good job.


----------



## sergio sinay (Nov 12, 2011)

Neon tetras love to eat dead fish, so you need to be fast to take the dead fish out of the water


----------



## beastoise (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, I've netted him and have him laying in the net at the top of the tank. This way he stays in the tank and is safe from any pecking. I'll decide what to do with him tomorrow. Good night everyone.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

beastoise said:


> Well, I've netted him and have him laying in the net at the top of the tank. This way he stays in the tank and is safe from any pecking. I'll decide what to do with him tomorrow. Good night everyone.


No that's just causing more stress. Get ice cold water drop him in. This will shock his system causing him to be sedated and almost dead. Then add some vodka right in the gills and it's over. They hardly twitch or move at all this way.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

One time at work I had to hit one against a tank. Bosses orders. Huge difference in those that regard fish as a job and fish as a hobby. That was really difficult for me to do.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Sever his head with a reallllllyyyy sharp knife.
that's a painless humane way to kill it as i read somewhere.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

TWA said:


> One time at work I had to hit one against a tank. Bosses orders. Huge difference in those that regard fish as a job and fish as a hobby. That was really difficult for me to do.


 
Thats how they do it at every LFS Ive been in. Once the workers get to know you they wont hesitate to do things like that in front of you. The ones around here actually bang em against the table then toss em. Seems cruel, but it boils down to business. No way are they going to go to lengths to save a 25 cent fish.


----------



## Leaky Filter (Nov 30, 2011)

shane3fan said:


> Thats how they do it at every LFS Ive been in. Once the workers get to know you they wont hesitate to do things like that in front of you. The ones around here actually bang em against the table then toss em. Seems cruel, but it boils down to business. No way are they going to go to lengths to save a 25 cent fish.


More importantly, it's effective. It's certainly more effective than wringing your hands and wondering what to do. As animal owners, we have the obligation to treat our animals humanely. We also have the obligation to protect the animals that are still alive. Dead and dying animals can carry pathogens that can kill everything. It is not fair or profitable to our animals to allow one doomed one destroy them all. I don't think very many people like putting down an animal, whether it's a cow or a dog or a fish, but sometimes it's necessary.


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Chopping off the head doesn't instantly stop brain activity in the fish, unfortunately. If you need a humane way to kill fish, buy a bottle of Finquel (http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12271) and some baking soda. The Finquel is an anesthetic. It can be used to sedate fish, but if you give them an overdose, they go to sleep and never wake up. It makes water very acidic, though, so it needs to be buffered with baking soda.


----------



## zherico (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with Snowflake311, Ice cold water and take the head off with a VERY sharp knife. Either use a butches blade (where the weight of the blade does the work) or a thinner blade where you use the tip of the blade to press down into the spin and then remove the head. Also do not look away when you do this as you can miss the cut, being cruel to the fish and also injure yourself. This sucks, I know, but its part of the responsibility of housing other living creatures.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I usually use the garbage disposal as well - it's pretty instant.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I have used clove oil. It works well. I hated to do it but couldn't stand to see the fish have a lingering death.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

zoragen said:


> I have used clove oil. It works well. I hated to do it but couldn't stand to see the fish have a lingering death.


You did what was best. Sorry. It's not cool to let any animal suffer a long death.


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

Freezers, clove oil, alcohol....all take a little while and it causes more suffering.

If you're going to end it, end it quick....A quick end is usually brutal but the most painless for the fish. Garbage disposal will do it, so will smashing the head with a rock. Yeah its gross and sad, but its instant.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know. Quick as it is, the garbage disposal sounds pretty horrible like one of those Mortal Kombat deaths.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

Won't the garbage disposal smell awful? Don't rinse with hot water. Gross.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

might be time to put the fish on a ventilator to help it breath


----------

